# Winchester 1400 12 ga auto hold more shells



## The Plastic Dr

I have a nice Winchester 1400 12 gauge auto. i love the gun, but it just doesn't hold enough shells. 3 tops. it doesn't have the dowel in it like other shotguns. can anyone help,any ideas.
i read somewhere that you can drill out the small divits  on both sides of the tube. anyone ever done that? 
Thanks 
The Plastic Dr


----------



## rayjay

The gas piston is in the front section of the magazine tube so there is no way to increase the magazine capacity. Decent guns but 2 in the mag plus1 in the chamber is it.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike

If you "drill out the divits" the gun will not function ever again.  The front section of the magazine tube contains the recoil spring and gas piston.


----------



## 12gamag

why would you want to increase the capacity?? georgia regs state that you cant have more than three shells in bird gun anyway?


----------

